# ReelRaw vs. Darwins vs. Other



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm looking to move our girl to a raw diet. She seems to be having some trouble on kibble lately, a yeasty smell (maybe b-12 deficient).... Vet thinks it may be from the binders in kibble. She's on a long cycle rotation of TOTW, Fromm, and Earthborn Holistic. 

Regardless, I unfortunately don't have many options for mixing my own raw or freezer space (live in NYC). 

I'm looking for a pre-made raw, maybe using some dehydrated, but would prefer something like what Darwins and/or ReelRaw offers. 

Has anyone had experience with either company or food. I can find some reviews here and there on-line but not much.

Also any recommendations on companies that pre-measure portions that include vegetables. I'd like something easy that I thaw and give her that I don't need to worry about supps, outside of fish oil. 

THANKS!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I tried both, but My Pet Carnivore won my business.

Darwin put too many beets and sweet potatoes in the mix. Calculating that only 75% of what you got was meat, it was way too expensive, and my dog didn't do well with that many beets and other vegetables. Plus it took a lot of their food to keep him from losing weight.

What I liked about MPC was that they do not use 4D meat. Everything I got from them was always very fresh, and a very good value for the price. Their customer service is second to none. I enthusiastically recommend them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

happy to read that MPC is all the way down to FL! I also recommend them for the tripe and organ meat that is hard to get from a local butcher. I have two local deliveries from them and another company, and their quality and service is excellent in comparison. The other company has about a pound of liquid added to a 5# bag of green tripe, crazy the way they can add a bit of water to bulk up a frozen commodity. So evident however, when thawing and portioning it back into smaller containers. 
I get most of my meat from grocery stores, and draining fluids from the 'weight' we pay is something that is seldom observed?


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

I have seen a lot of positive reviews of MPC. I'm a little afraid of the shipping costs, but if they seem to be an overwhelming favorite, it's worth it for our girl. 

The other things I'm hesitant about, which will take a lot more research, is MPC doesn't seem to have a 'complete' meal, like reelraw and darwins does. They also don't seem to have many ground meats... Which adds to my novice confusion. 

Do you have to add vegetables and supplements to meat from MPC - and if I just started with an 80-10-10 blend is that a good start?

I'm starting to get deeper then I ever intend with considering mixing my own...


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I've had MPC shipped all the way out here to Cali, I like their products a lot but way too pricey. I use Reelraw's 10lb grinds and I also use raw feeding Miami from time to time. Note this is a lot more expensive, reel raw is extremely pricey and there are more cost effective ways to feed raw but I've been having some health issues that make portioning hard for me and I really love Reelraw's prey model grinds, only meat, bone and organ. Raw feeding Miami is fabulous too, the customer service is phenomenal. I feed based off the prey model style, I do not believe dogs need veg and my dogs bave been thriving but it is a personal choice.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan did well on Nature's Variety: Instinct Raw. It just got to expensive for us.. but it's great quality and they have a variety of options to include raw bites (pellet size), raw patties, and freeze dried. 

Raw | Nature's Variety


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

I do like Natures Variety, but the cost is a bit scary.... IT would be great when traveling though to get at stores, etc. 

Looking into Raw Feeding Miami, I like what I see in brief review. If their CS is as good as people say, and they help with the entire plan, that would be huge. 

I'm going to email them this afternoon


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

rustilldown said:


> I do like Natures Variety, but the cost is a bit scary.... IT would be great when traveling though to get at stores, etc.
> 
> Looking into Raw Feeding Miami, I like what I see in brief review. If their CS is as good as people say, and they help with the entire plan, that would be huge.
> 
> I'm going to email them this afternoon


Carla is awesome!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

rustilldown said:


> I do like Natures Variety, but the cost is a bit scary.... IT would be great when traveling though to get at stores, etc.
> 
> Looking into Raw Feeding Miami, I like what I see in brief review. If their CS is as good as people say, and they help with the entire plan, that would be huge.
> 
> I'm going to email them this afternoon


Do report back. I would be interested to know where they source their meats and if they use 4D.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Do report back. I would be interested to know where they source their meats and if they use 4D.


Carla does not use 4D meat to my knowledge. She also has grass fed and organic which is too expensive for my blood!

I know she has ceased carrying some meats from some suppliers whom she didn't agree with their sourcing. Wish I lived closer to her as it costs $40 to ship out here to Cali.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I did forget to mention Blue Ridge Beef. We Used them too!

Blue Ridge Beef: About Us - Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats 

Titan did really like this one.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Since my dog and I are spending the summer away from home, I haven't been able to home cook...so I've been buying commercial raw for him, and he's doing great on it.

I've used Primal Grinds (mixed with The Honest Kitchen's Preference Base Mix, which he thrives on). The Grinds are labeled as not a complete diet on their own (the beef is beef heart, beef liver, and bone), but it's not a concern for me since we add the base mix (and fish oil and probiotic...).

I've also used Vital Essentials, which adds some essential oils (herring) and tripe to the muscle meat, organ, and bone. It's a little cheaper, but it's not hormone-free like the Primal is.

Those are the only two brands available where I am right now. They run close to $20 per 5 lb chub.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> I did forget to mention Blue Ridge Beef. We Used them too!
> 
> Blue Ridge Beef: About Us - Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats
> 
> .


I would stay away from that one.

Topic: Blue ridge beef

"This product is sketchy. The company is connected by family to a Lea-Way Company which is a collection facility for dead, diseased, and dying animals. Coincidence? Perhaps, but not likely.
The price is too cheap to be the quality they claim. The product also includes charcoal, which is used to absorb noxious smell and taste components. Furthermore, if you write BRB, their representatives respond with lies and anger to questions that could be answered reasonably and politely. The lies included a bogus USDA license number
No way, no how, will I feed this product."


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

See post #7 

Spin-Off on Cabelas & Rendering Plants


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow? I've been considering getting goat for our Grand-Dog since he is sensitive to everything except beef.

https://www.hare-today.com/ 

*We are licensed and inspected through the PA Dept of Agriculture and registered with the FDA. We have been in business since 1999. 

We are located in Springboro, PA. Hare Today started as a small rabbitry [thus the name]. We are a family run 52 acre farm. 
*​ *
*
*We raise rabbits, guinea pigs and goats on our farm. 
*​ *
*
*All poultry and fish are USDA inspected all natural.*​ *
*
*Pork, beef, llama, pork and sheep are sourced from local farmers [no feed lot animals] and processed in a licensed state facility.*​ *
*
*All grinding, cutting and packaging is done in our shop.
*​ *
*
* All our products are hormone and antibiotic free. 
*

Moms


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Has anyone ever used Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow? I've been considering getting goat for our Grand-Dog since he is sensitive to everything except beef.
> 
> https://www.hare-today.com/
> 
> Moms


Ooooo you are the best! I vaguely remember hearing about them, never looked into it and forgot all about these people.

Hans is also sensitive to everything except beef and lamb.

Recently, with much trepidation, I gave him alpaca. No reaction, did great. Then I got brave and tried beaver! He ate that too, no reaction. I have some goat, he ate a tiny bit of that, didn't really love it, but I will let you know if he reacts to it when I give him more.

It's really tough when you need to feed bone to a dog that cannot eat poultry.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Ooooo you are the best! I vaguely remember hearing about them, never looked into it and forgot all about these people.
> 
> Hans is also sensitive to everything except beef and lamb.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH! .......Alpaca and Beaver???? I feel SO bad for you guys! It must cost you a fortune!

Can he tolerate beef? Probably not, from what I remember, but if so, NOW Bone Meal is made from USA cattle. That is what we use (holistic vet recommended with correct cal/phos). https://www.pureformulas.com/bone-meal-powder-1-lb-by-now.html 

Hare Today has many items that includes bone!:laugh:

Moms


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Beef, yes, and lamb. No poultry, pork. Venison sent him into horrible vomiting fits... so much for "clean" non farmed meat, huh?

I did try the NOW bonemeal. Stools were not very good, and I was always nervous feeding that, because real bone contains so much that they need. Was thinking it would be hard on the kidneys, too. Not to mention the emptying of the anal sacs issue. Bone meal won't help with that. 

Don't feel bad, seriously, I am just thankful that we got his problems under control, at least for now. He had gotten to the point (before we knew what was wrong) where he was sniffing the food, giving me a mournful look, then slinking into the farthest little corner and moping there, chin on paws. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have looked here for Alpaca meat. To THEIR horror, seems Ontario Alpaca is used for fur only. Most hung up on me after voicing their horror to my question "do you sell Alpaca meat"?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> I would stay away from that one.
> 
> Topic: Blue ridge beef
> 
> ...


Well.. shoot.. good thing I don't use them anymore. While it was very equal on good vs bad criticism, points were made I don't think I would consider them again. Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Moms I use hare today and love it! It's expensive to ship out to Cali(why aren't there places like this close to me???) so I mostly buy whole prey rabbits from them. My GSD loves his bun buns.  So far no issue with their product and I like that I believe most of it comes from small family farms.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Moms I use hare today and love it! It's expensive to ship out to Cali(why aren't there places like this close to me???) so I mostly buy whole prey rabbits from them. My GSD loves his bun buns.  So far no issue with their product and I like that I believe most of it comes from small family farms.


Thanks so much CS! I think I'll try it!
Moms


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a quick update: 

I'm now in touch with Carla @ Raw Feeding Miami. She's been great so far. She actually will build the entire plan for people, which is amazing for people like me. 

The first plan for us would be all poultry. It includes chicken, duck, and turkey (quarters, hearts, gizzards, necks, etc). She then will help continuing to build the plan as our girl gets more accustom to raw. 

They ship anywhere, and the price isn't bad. We are looking at about 50 lbs. per shipment and for $35 in shipping cost. 

Also, Sunflowers - no 4-D meat. Everything is USDA approved and human-grade!

I'll keep you guys updated should we go through with the order, but it's looking positive.


----------

